# iPod indétectable après restauration



## lightup (1 Juin 2013)

Bonjour, mon dossiers "Autres" commençant a prendre du volume (2 Go) j'ai décidé de restaurer mon iPod Touch (4G). J'ai eu une erreur 1601 ; j'ai donc essayé de débrancher-rebrancher l'iPod mais rien n'y fait iTunes ne le détecte pas (l'ipod est mode DFU ou pwned DFU je ne sais plus, car je voulais restaurer en 6.1.2)

Est ce que l'un d'entre vous aurait une solution ?

Merci d'avance 


PS : Je précise que mon bouton Home ne fonctionne plus :/


----------



## Lauange (2 Juin 2013)

C'est mal engagé pour toi. Sans bouton Home cela me parait difficile surtout si le pc ne le reconnais pas. C'est mort aussi pour la restauration en 6.1.2.


----------



## lightup (2 Juin 2013)

Donc je peux mettre l'iPod à la poubelle c'est ça ?


----------



## Lauange (3 Juin 2013)

pas de tout suite. Fais réparer le bouton.


----------



## lightup (4 Juin 2013)

Très bien merci, jessaierai d'aller voir dans un Apple Store (j'espère que ca va pas me coûter trop cher ! )


----------

